# broke my creaser wheel att.homax6500



## jmccollum0891 (Jul 18, 2012)

Any1 have any ideas. Homemade corner att.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I would replace it with a Bazooka:yes::yes:


----------



## jmccollum0891 (Jul 18, 2012)

Bazooka wheel


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

jmccollum0891 said:


> Bazooka wheel


No , trade your banjo for a bazooka:yes:

Try using the search, there are pics with ways guys have attached wheels and so on, or wait for a banjo dude to come online


----------



## jmccollum0891 (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I would replace it with a Bazooka:yes::yes:


----------

